# Soooooo slowwwwwwwwwwwwww.......



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

way too slowwwww....


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I went out at 11. Immediately got a $15 order that I accepted and it paid me $17. Got nothing worth taking after that, just lots of $6 offers so I came home at 2. Started not feeling so good so I decided to stay home tonight. I left my dash running since 11 and I've seen nothing that would make me want to leave home for.

It's the only night I've taken off this week. Sundays are usually the best day of the week for me.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

The shittiest Saturday ever!! I posted this in a different thread but applied for a couple of remote jobs. Although I’m glad to stay with my parents.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

It is very dead out there. Is it really Saturday? Even when it was raining today still dead.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> It is very dead out there. Is it really Saturday? Even when it was raining today still dead.


This is really depressing. Can’t wait till summer is done


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> way too slowwwww....


Where? Here in the dmv is so busy.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

La reine said:


> Where? Here in the dmv is so busy.


south orange county California


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

La reine said:


> Where? Here in the dmv is so busy.


I work in the DMV as well and the offers were garbage all day.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> It is very dead out there. Is it really Saturday? Even when it was raining today still dead.


It was slower than usual for a Saturday but the real issue was the QUALITY of the offers which were terrible.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

It's been slow for me as well, both rides and deliveries. Every time I look at the passenger app there are 5 other cars (though I've heard that they are sometimes "ghost" cars) around me. They must have added on a lot of new drivers.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

montecristo said:


> It's been slow for me as well, both rides and deliveries. Every time I look at the passenger app there are 5 other cars (though I've heard that they are sometimes "ghost" cars) around me. They must have added on a lot of new drivers.


Hate to break the news to you but there are always more than 5 other drivers around you.
The app will only display 6 cars at a time. (8 in some markets)
That’s why the second you see a car disappear from the app (because they got an offer) you immediately see another car appear.
Yeah, I know. Depressing, isn’t it?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> south orange county California


I don’t live in cali but I saw someone in Reddit say it was bad in oc cali


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> I work in the DMV as well and the offers were garbage all day.


For me, it’s between not getting offers and getting terrible offers. The last few weeks have been rough


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry it’s so slow for you guys. I remember summer being slow but not this slow.

I think with super high prices on everything, regardless of where you live, people don’t have as much disposable income so they can’t get deliveries much. Plus the cost to eat out, whether it’s delivered or not, has doubled.

The only ones who are doing fine are the upper middle class & rich. But those are the ones who do the weekend getaways to their cottages or lake homes.

I’m curious if it will pick up drastically in the fall. Good luck to you all!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If I request a ride it never comes from one of the nearby ones shown.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's sooo slow, I can watch my hair grow. : P


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's sooo slow, I can watch my hair grow. : P


;/ what time is it for you now? Only 6:30 Am here but I want dinner to be busy


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> ;/ what time is it for you now? Only 6:30 Am here but I want dinner to be busy


9:42....I'm on at 11. We will see. : )


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 9:42....I'm on at 11. We will see. : )


Hope for the best. The last few weeks sucked. You?


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Wow, I see I'm not the only one. I usually clean up on Sunday mornings but it was stupid slow today. 

Probably another 6 weeks like this before it (hopefully) picks up and goes back to normal.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not doing deliveries today. Rideshare is very slow also. I drove downtown Minneapolis and it looks abandoned.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Hope for the best. The last few weeks sucked. You?


last week was ok...but the previous 3 weeks sucked more than any has sucked before:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

12:48 lunch.....no cherries...only dingle berries 🙁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I beg to differ. People are NOT not ordering. They’re just not tipping.

I would understand not ordering. I myself do not. It’s an obvious way to cut down.

But no. They still want to be waited on. Just for free. You go ahead and fetch me my food! I feel like an italian ice 9 miles away, BRING IT ME!!!!

Tip? What tip?!? I don’t have any money!!! Didn’t you hear the economy’s crashing and gas is $5?!? I can’t afford a tip!!!!!

Nothing new under the moon. They were bound to cut tips first. In their mind, it’s “extra”. For all the hundreds of times they’ve ordered, most STILL haven’t figured out how this works and want to speak to our Manager. 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I beg to differ. People are NOT not ordering. They’re just not tipping.
> 
> I would understand not ordering. I myself do not. It’s an obvious way to cut down.
> 
> ...


never swim near a drowning man


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Kalee said:


> Hate to break the news to you but there are always more than 5 other drivers around you.
> The app will only display 6 cars at a time. (8 in some markets)
> That’s why the second you see a car disappear from the app (because they got an offer) you immediately see another car appear.
> Yeah, I know. Depressing, isn’t it?


Yes, I know. I have noticed that it only ever showed at most 6 cars, regardless of whether they were all close to me or spread out over a larger area. So I figured that was the maximum it's programmed to show.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> The shittiest Saturday ever!! I posted this in a different thread but applied for a couple of remote jobs. Although I’m glad to stay with my parents.


The best ones are usually with the company directly not with BPO's (outsourcers) Don't know what you are looking to do remote but pretty much every insurance company offers entry level remote work.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

This is the worst summer I've ever worked. It's never been this bad. I don't think it's just a "slow season" thing now. Slow season used to be "ok I might only hit about $120-$150 today and that was just on UE now you're lucky to break $30.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

And they're draped in rainbow colors now...


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Be Right There said:


> Wow, I see I'm not the only one. I usually clean up on Sunday mornings but it was stupid slow today.
> 
> Probably another 6 weeks like this before it (hopefully) picks up and goes back to normal.


I just hope it will actually pick up after the summer bs


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> The best ones are usually with the company directly not with BPO's (outsourcers) Don't know what you are looking to do remote but pretty much every insurance company offers entry level remote work.


Is it self employed?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The business in LA has been ok but the delivery fees are crap. Every week I make less and less and the deliveries are further and further.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Question for those who say it’s slow - us it _really_ slow, or are the offers just too low?

For me it’s the latter. If I accepted all pings - or even just the >$1/mile -I’d not have time to catch my breath.

Caveat being that I work a vacation area.

Another caveat being - and I mentioned this before - vacationers don’t bother tipping as they think they’re leaving anyway, why bother?

I barely get out of the 0-4% AR these days.

I would estimate 70% of my pings go directly to the beach area and the expensive real estate there. Mostly large orders. Vast majority not even worth the miles (forget about deadheading, beach traffic, pedestrians galore, no parking and 25 mph), and usually over 10 miles because the good food’s NOT at the beach. Also raised houses (after Sandy,everyone rebuilt Rapunzel’s Towers).

It’s never less than 30 minutes, more likely - 45-90.

So here it’s not slow. It’s just pointless busy.

I don’t serve Seamus’ Bennies on the Shore. They get really cheap here, saving their big bucks for Seamus at home. 😂

Vast majority are young handsome men. They can go ahead and get their own food, rather than expect Grandma Mercenary to drive 16 miles climb those stairs with their single Happy Meal for $5. 😏


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> way too slowwwww....


Last night (Sunday) was awful, and Sundays nights are usually very good. I made my goal for the night but had to double up (only good ones) and take a little more risk multi apping. At one point I had 2 DD and 2 GH in the car at the same time. All were on time but working too hard when it's slow!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I was busy all day. Saturdays seem to be the slow days in my area - and judging by the restaurants’ parking lots it’s because everyone’s going out. Also shopping, and more likely to visit the food court or pull into a drive-thru. 

Sundays people tend to stay put. Fridays they’re too tired to go out. Sundays are better because they tend to get the munchies all day while working in the yard etc.

BBQs also tend to be a Saturday thing here.

As always, these things are area specific. The above is my area’s “schedule”.


Seamus said:


> Last night (Sunday) was awful, and Sundays nights are usually very good. I made my goal for the night but had to double up (only good ones) and take a little more risk multi apping. At one point I had 2 DD and 2 GH in the car at the same time. All were on time but working too hard when it's slow!!!


That’s because THEY’RE ALL HERE, Seamus!!! Come get them, they’re embarrassing themselves by not tipping and acting entitled! They need to go home and get back to tipping well. Stupid Bennies ruin everything. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t serve Seamus’ Bennies on the Shore. They get really cheap here, saving their big bucks for Seamus at home. 😂
> 
> Vast majority are young handsome men.


Unfortunately during the summer Seaside is filled with young men from Staten Island looking to get laid and drink heavily so traditional efforts won't work in this case. You can clean up with tips but you have to use a less traditional method. Follow these instructions exactly and you'll do very well:

Use a scooter in order to bypass traffic.
Wether it's a contactless delivery or not, ignore the instructions and pound on the door until someone answers it.
Wearing a bathing suit will help as well in your pursuit of money. Say exactly "Hey Guido I got your $5 biggie bag for you. However, the price you paid only included me driving to your door with the bag. It's now an additional $10 (adjust up according to order size) for me to actually _hand over _the food to you and I only take cash.
They're likely drunk or hung over and hungry so they will really want the food that is so close to being in their possession.
If they argue or hesitate say "Ok, see you later. I'll just cancel your order and sell it to someone else. If you're hungry you can just take your chance ordering again or go over to the boardwalk and pay $12 for a dirty water hot dog."
Chances are high they just fork over the $10 at that point. They're hung over and hungry. Also, they're used to getting ripped off at the Jersey Shore so not a big deal.
Last and very important, once you collect the money and swipe "delivered" report them to UE or DD. Say that they made you feel uncomfortable. This way on the odd chance they report you you are covered.
This is the way to deal with that NYC crowd and you'll make a lot of money for your efforts. Try it, it really works.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Unfortunately during the summer Seaside is filled with young men from Staten Island looking to get laid and drink heavily so traditional efforts won't work in this case. You can clean up with tips but you have to use a less traditional method. Follow these instructions exactly and you'll do very well:
> 
> Use a scooter in order to bypass traffic.
> Wether it's a contactless delivery or not, ignore the instructions and pound on the door until someone answers it.
> ...


You’re just saying that to protect your own interests. Seein me on a scooter (!) in a bathing suit (!!!) will send the Bennies *running* back home right into your familiar grubby arms, whimpering, sobbing and throwing those humongous tips your way.

You’re so selfish, Seamus! 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Seein me on a scooter (!) in a bathing suit (!!!) will send the Bennies *running* back home


That's where your wrong! After a night of strikeouts at _JR's Bar and Grill any cleavage will excite them!!!_


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> That's where your wrong! After a night of strikeouts at _JR's Bar and Grill any cleavage will excite them!!!_


Oh, cleavage I have. I can’t help that. Unless I wear a Target Men’s Big and Tall 4-5x crew t-shirt. 😂


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

it goes both ways for me. tons of bad offers or I wait a while to get something


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

It was busy for me..... turned down $2- $3 requests all day long! Lost my upfront addresses lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> That's where your wrong! After a night of strikeouts at _JR's Bar and Grill any cleavage will excite them!!!_


I'm somewhere between an A and a B. Think I can get in on some of that action? There's no shame in my game!


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Question for those who say it’s slow - us it _really_ slow, or are the offers just too low?


For me, it's been really slow with regards to volume. The quality of offers are generally so-so. I would say about 40% of my offers are acceptable to good (but not too great recently) and 60% of them not worth moving my car.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> For me, it's been really slow with regards to volume. The quality of offers are generally so-so. I would say about 40% of my offers are acceptable to good (but not too great recently) and 60% of them not worth moving my car.


See, I’d rather have your situation. I’d be thrilled with any double-digit AR, really. I’ll take 10% even.

I think July 11 is the week when I’ll try >$1/mile to see what happens. >$2 is in single digits.

Frankly, driving a Prius should make $1.5 doable.

My $/mile is fab, I hit $5/mile without even trying.

But my $/hour worked (not hour driving) sucks big time, well below minimal wage.

If I got even $0.25 for each offer I decline, I’d be rolling in per hour dough. 😂

I hit 0% several times PER DAY. Which, simplified, means I hit “decline” 100 times in a row those several times. I should count my declines one day. I’m curious. ‘Cause the math comes out to be at least 200-300 PER DAY


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, I’d rather have your situation. I’d be thrilled with any double-digit AR, really. I’ll take 10% even.
> 
> I think July 11 is the week when I’ll try >$1/mile to see what happens. >$2 is in single digits.
> 
> ...


Speaking of declines, I have now confirmed that after they pause me for not accepting loads, the next 5 or more offers come in without sound.
I called support and explained to them that pausing me is fine as a way of complaining to me that I am not accepting loads. But turning off the sound either on purpose, or because of a glitch, is dangerous when I am driving, since I have to keep one eye on the phone, and if they don't fix it, I am off to the races with GH. 
I also asked her to not send me any support links as I have been doing this for years, on top of which, I work in the IT dept of my company. She didn't, and promised to convey it to their developers.
We shall see.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Is it self employed?


Most aren't it's W2 with benefits etc. Typically, M-F.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Speaking of declines, I have now confirmed that after they pause me for not accepting loads, the next 5 or more offers come in without sound.
> I called support and explained to them that pausing me is fine as a way of complaining to me that I am not accepting loads. But turning off the sound either on purpose, or because of a glitch, is dangerous when I am driving, since I have to keep one eye on the phone, and if they don't fix it, I am off to the races with GH.
> I also asked her to not send me any support links as I have been doing this for years, on top of which, I work in the IT dept of my company. She didn't, and promised to convey it to their developers.
> We shall see.


Last night I got "silently" kicked off my Dash!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Last night I got "silently" kicked off my Dash!!!


Oh, you were a virgin? How did it feel?

And in addition to their old tricks they have the new ones such as:
Blank screen offers
App crash and restart after every decline
You missed a delivery opportunity never sent
We ended your dash, you're not accepting orders

And so much more.

Not to mention the shop and pay base offer has already been cut from 12-18 to 6.50, so those were only good for a few weeks.

The advance auto parts offers were cut from $9.50 to $4.75, so it appears to be across the board for merchandise orders.


----------



## EduardoF (May 20, 2015)

I haven't been using UBER or Lyft for a while. Taxi cabs are substantially cheaper. And I don't use delivery services either, it is way too expensive for me and for the restaurants. I think people are finally realizing that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

EduardoF said:


> I haven't been using UBER or Lyft for a while. Taxi cabs are substantially cheaper. And I don't use delivery services either, it is way too expensive for me and for the restaurants. I think people are finally realizing that.


Thank you for your useful and relevant input.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

The non-tippers are alive and well here.


----------



## joecochran1737 (7 mo ago)

People. If your market sucks quit gig work. Ur not making money.


----------



## Maggiemae (Jul 3, 2016)

I pick and choose due to gas prices...don't accept rides more than 10 minutes away.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

ThanksUber said:


> I'm not doing deliveries today. Rideshare is very slow also. I drove downtown Minneapolis and it looks abandoned.


Very busy here on the dmv.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Are any of you delivery-only mfers optimistic about the long July 4th weekend?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are any of you delivery-only mfers optimistic about the long July 4th weekend?


I doubt it would be busy


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are any of you delivery-only mfers optimistic about the long July 4th weekend?


No, I expect it to be even slower than it's been.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I might venture out anyway. Beach area and all that stuff considered. It falls on a Monday, so people might have the BBQ on Sunday, and be winding down on the 4th in terms of cooking etc. pizza and Chinese/Sushi

If it’s slow - I can always go home and nap.

Maybe I’ll ask restaurants if they’re open on the 4th. But I’m pretty sure they will be.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

From my past experiences, July 3rd and 4th start off dead then get steadily busier as the day goes on. Dinners have been surpisingly decent. That said, I'm not at all optimistic about this coming weekend myself. 

There's cleaning and organizing I need to do around the house. This weekend will be a perfect time to do that in between offers. I'm not even going to bother with rideshare at all.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are any of you delivery-only mfers optimistic about the long July 4th weekend?


nope....it's bbq time


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I might venture out anyway. Beach area and all that stuff considered. It falls on a Monday, so people might have the BBQ on Sunday, and be winding down on the 4th in terms of cooking etc. pizza and Chinese/Sushi
> 
> If it’s slow - I can always go home and nap.
> 
> Maybe I’ll ask restaurants if they’re open on the 4th. But I’m pretty sure they will be.


my main chinese place is closed the 3rd thru the 5th....they know it's going to be slow : )


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are any of you delivery-only mfers optimistic about the long July 4th weekend?


Raleigh is a wierd town in the summer. Memorial day, Labor day and July 4th are big "go 2 hours east to the beach" weekends. Thoose who didn't go to the beach are likely doing a cookout. So delivery and even rideshare are usually slower, your hope is that there are fewer drivers as well.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> No, I expect it to be even slower than it's been.


im not surprised if its dead on july 4th. i would expect july 2-5th to be slow as people will shop for bbq.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

all this talk about bbq, is making me hungry : )


----------



## EduardoF (May 20, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Thank you for your useful and relevant input.


You're welcome. Hope it serves the purpose. All I see here is complaining and whining. Good thing I share all the bad things drivers do with my close friends, neighbors and colleagues. 

Everyone moved to UBER when we had poor services with taxis. Now it has become the opposite.

This is not a W2 job, you are free to choose if you want to stay or go. If it is not working for you, there's plenty of other jobs out there.


----------



## Chthonic (9 mo ago)

Maggiemae said:


> I pick and choose due to gas prices...don't accept rides more than 10 minutes away.


AMEN. I typically don't either but this morning I trusted my gut... Landed a nice $5 tip on top of a $2.50 bonus. Maybe I should play the lotto today? LOL


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

EduardoF said:


> You're welcome. Hope it serves the purpose. All I see here is complaining and whining. Good thing I share all the bad things drivers do with my close friends, neighbors and colleagues.
> 
> Everyone moved to UBER when we had poor services with taxis. Now it has become the opposite.
> 
> This is not a W2 job, you are free to choose if you want to stay or go. If it is not working for you, there's plenty of other jobs out there.


Again - relevant and helpful. You’re just an endless source of insight and wisdom. Thank God there’s You!


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Again - relevant and helpful. You’re just an endless source of insight and wisdom. Thank God there’s You!


And he's been holding out on us for 7 years.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

ThanksUber said:


> I'm not doing deliveries today. Rideshare is very slow also. I drove downtown Minneapolis and it looks abandoned.


I’m in Boston. After 5 years driving it’s always the same during summer. Roughly 500,000 college students are gone. I’m guessing 1/5 of your usual rides are on vacation. Even rush hour traffic is less.
On the plus side, less traffic means getting customers where they want to go quicker. I’ll work 2am to 9-10am. Still lots of airport runs. But, I will try to make my way to the suburbs north of Boston. Less competition and longer rides. 
when seasons change, you have to adjust your habits also.


----------

